# Advice on wormers



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone

Not been on here in ages so hope you're all ok!

I really need some advice on wormers. Max had tapeworm a while back and we treated him with Drontal and we thought it had worked but when I checked his poo tonight it looks like it has some in it again :-(

We actually took him to the vet this morning as his poos haven't been normal for the past couple of days and this morning he pooed first thing then tried a couple more times but was really struggling and just a bit of watery mucus came out. The last bit had a bit of blood in it but I think this was just from him straining..

Anyway, the vet said he had a temp and gave him an antibiotic injection, said not to feed him for the rest of the day and we have to take him back in the morning. At that point I hadn't found the worm so will be mentioning it tomorrow when we go back to see if that is what could have made him ill.

So we obviously need to worm him again. The only wormer we have ever used on him is Drontal, this is what the breeder advised us to use, but the last 2 times it has made him sick and as he still seems to have them I would like to try something else to see if it does a better job. The breeder advised us not to use Milbemax or Panacur so I really wanted to ask if anyone else can recommend a wormer to use that is safe?

Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just thinking about you this morning when I was reading an old post and realized you had not been around for a while. I hope you have been well!

Jaxx had tapeworm last year. Our vet recommended Praziquantel. He told us to just go to Tractor Supply or Petsmart and pick some up. It came in pill form and by looking at the bottle I believe he told us to only give Jaxx a half of a tablet, there is a half of a tablet in the bottle so we must have given him the other half of it last year.

It worked after the first dose. I hope Max's tapeworm clears up soon and he feels better. Jaxx acted like he was starving to death when he had tapeworm and it worried me to death because he kept losing weight until the worms started coming out and I figured out what was wrong.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I was just thinking about you this morning when I was reading an old post and realized you had not been around for a while. I hope you have been well!
> 
> Jaxx had tapeworm last year. Our vet recommended Praziquantel. He told us to just go to Tractor Supply or Petsmart and pick some up. It came in pill form and by looking at the bottle I believe he told us to only give Jaxx a half of a tablet, there is a half of a tablet in the bottle so we must have given him the other half of it last year.
> 
> It worked after the first dose. I hope Max's tapeworm clears up soon and he feels better. Jaxx acted like he was starving to death when he had tapeworm and it worried me to death because he kept losing weight until the worms started coming out and I figured out what was wrong.


Hi Amy  I'm good thanks, just majorly busy with the business at the moment.

Thanks for the recommendation. I just googled it as I'm in the UK and it looks like it's the same ingredient as in the Drontal, I might try and see if there is another version that has just this ingredient in as there are a couple more in the Drontal.

Hope you and Jaxx are both ok!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Lianne, I'm sorry to hear Max isn't 100%. I haven't really got any advice on wormers, I use Milbemax for my pups and I was wondering why you had been warned against it ? Sorry to ask you a question when you've posted for answers yourself. X


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi Lianne, I'm sorry to hear Max isn't 100%. I haven't really got any advice on wormers, I use Milbemax for my pups and I was wondering why you had been warned against it ? Sorry to ask you a question when you've posted for answers yourself. X


Hi Lisa, don't worry I don't mind you asking! To be honest though I don't know the exact reason, the breeder gave us a a couple of sheets with info on when we got Max and it just said that she doesn't recommend those 2 types of wormer. Think I'll be emailing her to ask if there's any other types I can use and I'll ask her more about the Milbemax and will let you know what she says. I have always wondered myself anyway! Hope you and the pups are ok!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you call your vet to see what else they would recommend? I'm not sure about wormers myself


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

The best way to get rid of tapeworms is to use praziquantel. If the drontal made your baby ill, get the praziquantel injection instead. Also, your baby should be retreated two weeks after the first shot, even if you're not seeing any more worm segments.
Are you positive it's tapeworms? Is your baby taking heart worm prevention or getting a pyrantel deworming on a regular basis? With the loose stools plus a visible worm, I would get a fecal done, too, just in case. Tapeworm eggs generally don't pop up on fecal floats, but, if nothing else, your vet can check for bacterial overgrowth.

ETA - are you using flea prevention regularly? Tapeworms only come from two places... Eating fleas or eating infected dead rodents. Your little could be dealing with the original infection or with a new one. Regardless, two praziquantel treatments are needed.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like he was just reinfected again. Drontal/Praziquantel is a good wormer for tapeworm, but like mentioned earlier two treatments are best. I would also consider putting him on a flea preventative.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi Lianne, I'm sorry to hear Max isn't 100%. I haven't really got any advice on wormers, I use Milbemax for my pups and I was wondering why you had been warned against it ? Sorry to ask you a question when you've posted for answers yourself. X


Hi Lisa, I just heard back from Max's breeder about the Milbemax. The only reason she says not to use it is because it says it 'helps eradicate' not 'kills' worms so it's not down to the ingredients being dangerous which is a relief!  x


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Just an update on Max, we took him back to the vets the following day and they took his temp again and it was much lower  He had his anal glands expressed too as the vet said that was prob causing the scooting.

He's on a course of antibiotics and we decided to try him on the Drontal again yesterday as his tummy was seeming a bit better. Good news was that it didn't make him sick! So fingers crossed he'll be worm free now.


----------

